

Loca – social heatmaps, beta signup open - mfkp
http://loca.io/

======
elandybarr
This is rad! I tried to implement something similarly but ended up pivoting
away. I really hope this works out in much more qualified hands! The key
distinction and point you tap into is the idea of anonymous, yet public. Look
forward to being a user!

------
rafeed
I've actually been working on something quite similar and will be launching
soon. Good luck to OP.

~~~
mfkp
Thanks, would love to see your app when it's ready!

------
daymakers
Hi there! I was actually going to use the domain itsloca.com for a recent
project. Since I'm no longer working on it though, I'd be happy to send it
your way if you like. Just let me know.

~~~
mfkp
sure, send me an email and we can chat: hello@loca.io

------
mfkp
Author here - will be writing up a blog post soon about building the waitlist
/ referral system. Any questions/comments appreciated!

~~~
Fizzadar
I love these "skip ahead w/ referrals" systems, because they're so incredibly
easy to cheat - sorry about that!

Am very much looking forward to checking the app out.

~~~
mfkp
Ha - no problem, just happy to get people signed up. Gaming the system is
"fair game".

------
sergiotapia
Loca means crazy woman/prostitute in Spanish. :P I can't imagine guys here
using this app if it ever reaches this continent.

~~~
soneca
Not exactly a bad association:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAhTt60W7qo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAhTt60W7qo)

edit: english version -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KewfYKJy8YU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KewfYKJy8YU)

------
yongparkk
I'm moving up to SF this weekend. Very excited to see this in action!

------
bndr
Um.. So how does it work?

~~~
mfkp
You share your age, gender, and location. In return, you can see a filterable
heatmap of people around you. Find out where to hang out if you want to meet
people.

~~~
civilian
Have you thought about connecting to foursquare data?
[https://developer.foursquare.com/start/interact](https://developer.foursquare.com/start/interact)

~~~
MehdiEG
Using the Foursquare API for this sort of data aggregation service (i.e. for
stalking people) has been done many times before. Unsurprisingly, Foursquare
didn't like it one bit [0] and ended up changing their API to prevent this
sort of usage [1].

[0] [http://aboutfoursquare.com/foursquare-api-change-girls-
aroun...](http://aboutfoursquare.com/foursquare-api-change-girls-around-me/)
[1]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/foursquar...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/foursquare-
api/sQMuHlv9wiU)

~~~
civilian
Cool, it's good to know that foursquare is doing that.

Nevertheless, I think a better way for this app to perform is to wrap around
foursquare. I'm already going to be checking-in with foursquare, so now I have
to click a second button to check-in using Loca? If mfkp allows users to add
their foursquare credentials, then it'll eliminate that extra step.

But I'm also not sure if mfkp is using a "check-in" model or what.

------
mikelyons
Blitz rapes, and blitz rapes, and blitz rapes.

------
Splendor
iOS only?

~~~
mfkp
iOS + android

